

Bitcoin and the dangerous fantasy of ‘apolitical’ money - mkr-hn
http://yanisvaroufakis.eu/2013/04/22/bitcoin-and-the-dangerous-fantasy-of-apolitical-money/

======
userulluipeste
_Since the second industrial revolution made possible the emergence of large,
networked oligopolistic companies (the Edisons and Fords of the 1900s, and the
Googles or Apples of today), capitalism became dependent on large credit
spurts for the purposes of financing these capital corporations’ needs._

Maybe in industrial times there was indeed a need for large capital to be
seeded to get something done (like say, a factory), but it isn't really the
case of Google, Apple or a lot of bootstrapping start-ups out there. The cost
of starting-up something is constantly falling, tending (I presume) to be
reduced in the future to the mere cost of one's living.

